# Hyannis Massachusetts Courtyard Resort July Dates



## mblosser (Jun 14, 2014)

$700 per week

Studio/4 (Unit 110) June 28 to July 5, 2014 
Studio/4 (Unit 325) July 19 to July 26, 2014 
Studio/4 (Unit 225) July 26 to August 2, 2014 

Refurbished units

We accept credit cards or Paypal for rentals

Email info@westweeks.com or call Mark 520-761-1412


----------



## mblosser (Jun 19, 2014)

*Still Available*

Thank you!


----------



## mblosser (Jun 22, 2014)

*June 28 Now $600*

Will cancel on June 26, so hurry if interested.


----------



## mblosser (Jun 27, 2014)

*July dates*

Still available.  Nicely remodeled units


----------



## deemarket (Jun 28, 2014)

What is the address of the resort?  Thanks


----------



## mblosser (Jul 9, 2014)

*Still available*

Good price for renovated units


----------

